# Supercharged VW Mk2 Golf Show Preparation...



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

I've enjoyed checking out Jay's projects for many years in the UK German car scene. They collect awards, grace covers time and time again, and draw massive crowds at the shows in the UK and around Europe. Jamie is a co-owner and founder of the UK Players Show. What started off as a small German based car show in Essex, has grown into one of the biggest shows on the UK calendar and opening it's arms to other marques of cars over recent years from the Jap scene right through to the American Low Rider scene. If it's quick, low, styled elegantly or scrapping through the entrance gates with mad camber it'll be at Players.

With Players just around the corner and booked in showing my own project TT with Meguiars UK, I was busy getting my own car detailed top and bottom to show. Jay popped up to Offset Detailing and asked if I'd detail his Mk2 project for the Players Show… in a weeks time… no pressure then. The TT was put aside for a day to deal with this popular VW. The car would also be on show at Ultimate Dubs in a few months after Players, so it needed to be very well protected so it stayed looking fresh.

The car was world famous on the internet forums and German car scene for 'those wheels'. A one off custom set of BBS magnesium centred wheels rebuilt by Rotiform with a zero lip. These wheels created arguments among the die hard German scene fans across the world with regards to their look. Some loved them, some hated them with a passion, but the Players boys love anything that creates controversy and now it was sitting on my driveway.

Other than the wheels, this mk2 featured air ride, authentic carbon fibre exterior trim panels, smoothed engine bay and was also supercharged. After chatting with Jamie, he knew the paint wasn't the best as he enjoys making full use of that supercharged engine and has caught a bit of grime ripping up and down the motorways to shows and wasn't expecting miracles. As I knew the show goers and magazine paparrazi would be on this like a basset hound on scent I knew I had to really pull something awesome out the bag as it now had my reputation to go with it. If the finish wasn't good, it would reflect badly on Offset Detailing.

A thorough wash and major claying was in order. The car had been kept outside, so a few of nature's contaminents were bonded onto the paint. The real problem was the red overspray not noticeable to the naked eye but everywhere on the Golf's exterior. The Golf had been left uncovered when another vehicle was being painted at the bodyshop, after 2 hours claying the car was as smooth as glass.

To be fair, the defects were not that bad. General swirls, the odd blemish and marring here and there. As the car has had a repaint around a year earlier, it was easy to cut into.

A medium compound and cutting pad were used.

On arrival.



















The 'charged g60 lump with crackle black and gold anodised details.









Light marring, tricky colour to capture. Scholl S3 Gold and a MF cutting pad rid the defects.









After.









Natural light.









Working my way around the car, not many defects, so with the 8 hours I had to work with, high gloss and reflection was on the agenda.


























Carbon details were refined.

















































Zero lip's









And sealed with 3 layers of Zaino Z2 with Z8 finale. Note the bonnet is on the latch.

































Cheeky additions in the rear.


All ready to go.









Roof like glass.









Passenger side reflection.







[/URL]


























All ready for collection.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

thats bloody nice


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow now thats a mad looking vdub :argie:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

love it those wheels are amazing and I am really not into the whole VW wheel thing. inspired with very little done to it. great work as well


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Ronnie - I love all the subtle touches on the VAG show cars.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic, love the car, wheels are crazy and cool.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice work well done :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

whilst i appreciate the levels of work to get a shine and gloss like that

the wheels look ridiculous,to me anyway

but the paint is stunning


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Paint looks fantastic but i'm sorry those wheels look :doublesho.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb: but not like the wheels..


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

seen it in the flesh a couple of times. Great car and nice job on it too.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Great work and a top finish but those wheels are vile. As different and clever as they are IMHO they ruin an otherwise top car.
Ming the Outspoken


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

Great finish. Love colour and the carbon effects BUT those wheels..........


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Haha the wheels do divide the camp!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

Offset Detailing said:


> Haha the wheels do divide the camp!


aye, W T F is going on with the wheels,mega ****,:lol:

rest of the motor pretty cool though,:driver:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

wow:thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome job mate, looks great!...But split rims built up the wrong way?..WHY? id prefer if the wheels were built up normally personally.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

The wheels were topic of conversation the last time this was detailed and displayed here on DW.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241467

Take it this detail was from nearly 2 years ago then?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

From a while ago, but under a new username now


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Saw this in PVW a while ago, great car! Good work man :thumb:


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Great work but those wheels are just plain fugly :tumbleweed:


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

I've gotta say I like it. Modding should be about making a car look individual.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Brock said:


> Great work but those wheels are just plain fugly :tumbleweed:


Different though, right?


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Great work even if was done a while ago, but those wheels are like something my 7 year old would knock up with his lego set


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

:argie: Super Sweeeeeet :thumb:


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Nice paint finish and nice car but ruined again with the illegal and dangerous 'stretched' tyres...


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

God damn, love that car!!!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice....but I like to see a more subtle approach to the mk 2...wheels really off IMHO, and personally I could live without the carbon fibre.....each to their own and great detailing work :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

JMDetailing said:


> Saw this in PVW a while ago, great car! Good work man :thumb:


Cheers!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Shame someone has pissed in the headlights 

Only kidding, car looks great :thumb:

Good work!

Chris


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Very smart!! Super super glossy on the side pictures!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good job on the paint but i ain't a lover of the wheels and carbon.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have seen this in the flesh and it's a great motor (even if you're not a fan of the wheels).

Good job as well matey :thumb:


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Can't stand the wheels

But my god, lovely job on the paintwork!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## murfs frst (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice car and work,I like the wheels.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh dear! 

Crackin` work though :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers not to everyone's taste!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Daryl:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I am sure the wheels are an acquired taste... I've yet to acquire it.

Looks nice. Did you refine the cutting stage for correction on the MF cutting pad?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Agree with Dave, does look nice! but the wheels spoil it for me personally.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice motor, I've also seen this in PVW and I like the wheels, something different instead of the same old same old...


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I am sure the wheels are an acquired taste... I've yet to acquire it.
> 
> Looks nice. Did you refine the cutting stage for correction on the MF cutting pad?


MF with Scholl concepts on this. I prefer the Rupes system which I use now.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

unique detail said:


> Nice work Daryl:thumb:


Cheers!


----------



## Detailing JunKy (May 2, 2013)

What a detail love it


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------

